# Excel replacement to use with Vallisneria?



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Try slowly acclimating the vals to Excel by dosing 1/4 of the dose for a week, then 1/2 dose for a week, etc., to gradually work up to the full dose. I have had luck with vals and Excel, but gradually got them used to it. I have never done the big initial dose, either, or large doses after water changes.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

+1 to Touch of Sky's suggestion.

The leading theory on how Excel works is that it acts as a cumulative toxin to plants. Plants detoxify it by breaking it down, which releases CO2 directly in plant tissues. Some plants initially cannot break down a full dose, and will be harmed; but can adapt to varying degrees if the concentration is slowly raised. Anacharis will never adapt to a full dose. Vals can.

If you see any signs of stress, you'll need to go slower. Do a water change to instantly reduce the concentration, and skip a dose. The day after, resume dosing, but at the previous week's smaller dosage. Continue that for a week. After that, begin raising it again, but at smaller increments.

I've looked into every other potential carbon source I can find, and found nothing worth mentioning.

Given that Excel has a fraction of the effect of real CO2 at normal 30ppm concentration, even a DIY CO2 system that's considered way too small for a large tank may be able to equal Excel's effect in plant growth, by adding just a few ppm of CO2. I've done a little experimentation with positive results. But you still must have stable CO2 production. Each time I allowed the CO2 to significantly drop, it induced a temporary algae bloom in what was normally a completely algae-free tank. And I suspect it may only be useful in mostly algae-free tanks to begin with, since it provides neither the algae suppressing effects of Excel or high levels of CO2.


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

I dose the recommended amount daily. I also add double after a water change. These are my vals. I never acclimated them to excel. They melted at first and then came back. That's just what vals do! They are almost impossible to kill.


----------



## AmyLynn (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks all. I had read posts in the past that people have successfully had vals using Excel. Just wasn't sure if it was a fluke or could be done successfully. Or if there was a better way to do it. Will set up my dosing schedule to acclimate the vals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Brightwell aquatics FlorinAxis will work. Can get a LNT.com cheap and without shipment cost.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Hilde said:


> Brightwell aquatics FlorinAxis will work. Can get a LNT.com cheap and without shipment cost.


Couldn't find more than a few positive reports on that. How's it work for you in comparison to Excel?

And who woulda thunk Linens N Things sells aquarium stuff.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AmyLynn said:


> Running a low-tech 75 gallon tank with 108 watts of t5ho lighting. I do not have any desire to run co2, wishing to stay low-tech. Dosing Excel


Eser21#7
Vals melt when excel is suddenly introduced... just do 1/4 of recommended dose for a week then 1/2. Most people talk about melting when they use it for algae treatment at 2x the dose rate. Then vals and most grasses will react very badly

Oops! Neglected the fact that this is a 75 gallon tank. Thus probably cheaper to use Excel alternative Cidex (@ 3.4%) post 31. One quart for $12 at Ebay
Solution should be 75% metricide/ 25% water.


----------

